# Haunted Hotel Hollywood



## matrixmom (Oct 29, 2010)

Oh wow. Looks like a real hotel ...this is going to look spectacular. Love this theme.


----------



## Hilda (Jul 31, 2011)

Fantastic props!!


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

If we did theme parties, this theme would be the one for me! I love looking at all the fun props & accessories people come up with! Great job!


----------



## Paint It Black (Sep 15, 2011)

Love this theme. The luggage cart is so clever!


----------



## Bewitched22 (Oct 31, 2013)

Love the Props-- great ideas! I'm doing a hotel theme also and everyday I keep adding to it! I will be happy when Saturday comes and we can all just relax at the party!!


----------



## punkineater (Apr 26, 2014)

Beautiful job~love the ambiance of it all! Can't wait to see the party pics


----------

